# Срочно. Openoffice проблемма с сохранением документов :/

## Galchonok

Добрый день

Возникла проблемма ... решение нужно как всегда вчера :/

Суть:

 когда пытаются сохранить документ под русским именем в openoffice он  имя файла сохраняет в формате своем формате (url) :/

Система:

 gentoo, openoffice последний из стабильных. локаль koi8-r

 как лечить это фигню?

Проблемма большая, так как пересаживаем народ с windows на linux :]

----------

## Galchonok

всем спасибо ... решили :]

Сервес -> Настройки -> [Общие]  поставь галочку 'использовать диалоги openoffice'  , и все работает .. чудеса :]

----------

## lefsha

При пересаживании не забудьте поставить нормальную кодировку.

UTF-8. Тогда и проблемы с открытием файлов в OpenOffice не будет.

KOI8-R это зло. От него надо избавляться.

----------

## rusxakep

+1

UTF-8 нынче не поддерживает только совсем необновляемый и старый софт.

----------

## Jekpol

У меня OOO 2.0. Чего-то я в настройках "Диалоги" не нашел. При переходе на UTF-8 имена файлов по русски в ООО отображаются некорректно. Качать новый ООО?

----------

## Galchonok

Я лечил так:

 Сервис -> Параметры -> [Openoffice.org] Общие -> [поставить галку]   Использовать диалоги openoffice.org

----------

## Jekpol

Нет у меня там такого параметра

----------

## C2H5OH

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> При пересаживании не забудьте поставить нормальную кодировку.
> 
> UTF-8. Тогда и проблемы с открытием файлов в OpenOffice не будет.
> 
> KOI8-R это зло. От него надо избавляться.

 

не слушай его

пока еще бывают, хоть и редкие, случаи падения восьмого бита в консоли(последний стабильный Генту), коя решает непадеццки

----------

## lefsha

 *Jekpol wrote:*   

> Нет у меня там такого параметра

 

И у меня нету. А кому сейчас легко?...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Если работает - какая разница?

В настройках есть Языки. Кои выбираются какими надо.

----------

## lefsha

 *C2H5OH wrote:*   

>  *lefsha wrote:*   При пересаживании не забудьте поставить нормальную кодировку.
> 
> UTF-8. Тогда и проблемы с открытием файлов в OpenOffice не будет.
> 
> KOI8-R это зло. От него надо избавляться. 
> ...

 

Ну если употреблять ваше имя в непомерных дозах и не такое падать будет...

А так ЗЛО.  Вам сказано, а Вы слушайте и на ус мотайте.

Возражать будете по другим вопросам.

----------

